# Milsub Making Help



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

i want a milsub wuhoo! ok so mkii milsub dial and sword hands, 2836 donor watch=here's the bit i have problems with. Will a tropic 19 fit the doner case? Should i try and get a uk shipped modern style 2836 saphire donor or an eastern sourced 2836 that purports to have the vintage carachteristics ie drilled lugs and accrylic xtal? or a sandoz 2824? whats the best bet ? maybe this wont get off the ground but after seeing others' fine examples i am besoted.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

decided to wait till someone sells there moded sandoz or other, dont have the tools expertise or money for expensive mods, oh well maybe next year ill do it!


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

potz said:


>


here's the rub, vintage styles dont ratchet-click, can this be retro fitted? ie is there the space holes for a click spring?


----------

